# Point Schedule in Canada



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

Can anyone provide a link to the actual point schedule. Googling hasn't turned up anything other that it's same across the country and the point schedule for Bearded Collies.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Vibrant likely has a link to this. The rules are:

10 points is a championship, but the ten points MUST be from three different judges. So, if there is a huge entry and you get five points on a Saturday and five points on a Sunday, you do not have a champion until you get at least one more point from one more judge.

The Canadian Kennel Club web site may have it there.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Shows & Trials

The answer to your question can be found on this page.


----------

